
German zoo draws up coronavirus slaughter list - samizdis
https://www.dw.com/en/german-zoo-draws-up-coronavirus-slaughter-list/a-53135354
======
samizdis
> The animals on the list would be fed to the zoo's lynx, eagles and
> "Germany's biggest polar bear" Vitus, who is 3.6 meters (over 11 ft) tall.

